# gp4 seasons vs. gatorskins...



## skh (Mar 4, 2011)

time to replace my 25c gatorskins. wanting to go folding but also wanting to go to 28c. looks like conti doesn't offer 28 gators in a folding tire but the 28c gp 4 season are folding and they're lighter in wt by a few grams over the gators in a 25c. will the gp 4's be as good to me as the gators have? i have over 4k miles on the gators and probably can get another 1000 or so before retiring them. great tire, imo. what say all?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

4seasons are very nice tires but have much softer rubber so they are not going to wear as well.. What I do is use the 4seasons on the front for cornering grip and the gatorskin on the rear.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

gatorskins are probably THE most durable/puncture resistant tires ever!

either use a wire bead (cheaper), or stay at 25

i personally run 23 front 25 rear


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Elpimpo said:


> gatorskins are probably THE most durable/puncture resistant tires ever!


Except perhaps for Specialized Armadillos, which are pretty heavy, stiff and hard riding, but nearly bulletproof.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I switched from Gatorskins to 4-Seasons on all my bikes over the past couple of years.

The 4-Seasons weigh less, have better wet grip, and ride much nicer. (And the 28s are folding bead.)

The Gatorskins wear longer and are less expensive.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The only dislike I have with my 4 Season (25mm) is that they sing. The loudest tires I have, actually. Luckily the front and rear sing in tune.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I've ridden both for years. I suppose the Gatorkins last longer although I haven't really noticed. Both last a long time and the Four Season's ride better and have better grip.

Continental Grand Prix 4 Season Fold 2010 - Black 700x28


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I put 3000 miles on my GP 4 Season 28s and still had plenty of tread on the rear when I replaced it. I've put another 1000 miles on the front tire since then. Had one flat during that period, from a large chunk of glass that would have flatted just about any tire.

Another relatively lightweight folding 28 that seems worth trying are the Clement Stradas. Not sure how they wear compared to GP4 Seasons, but they cost less. I've got some new folding Gatorskin 25s sitting in my garage waiting for the next time I need new tires, but I sure wish they made them in 28 with folding beads.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*Both are good but*

I have used both and do find both reliably durable here in NYC. My commute is about 45 miles RT and I would say the 4 Season is a much more forgiving tire in 28mm than say the Gatorskin in similar sizing. Additionally I am much more confident with the 4 season on wet or gravel surfaces.
As stated the 4 Season 28 is available in folding version but I am not sure why everyone has an issue with beaded tires. I take em off wire a bit more effort but how many times do you really need to remove them?

Bottom line: 4 Season over Gatorskin for all weather commuting tire.
However for General Sunday bike I use the Conti 4000 25mm

Rob


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I like folding tires because they are lighter and easier to store.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

The Continental Grand Prix 4 Season in 700x28 is only 26mm wide. Bit of an overstatement on width.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The width of wheels depends on the rim. My GP 4 Season 28s measure 28 mm wide on Velocity Dyad rims but are narrower on Open Pros. The Conti 28s are also taller than 25s, so they definitely hold more volume of air.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been running gatorskins the entire winter and they have not failed me yet as far as flats. However, I just had to replace the rear tire in a little more than a 2 month period (2k miles). I was quite upset that this tire "squared" off on me in a few months. My air pressure was perfect every ride. All I can think of is the super cold hard concrete just took a number on it, along with my big self on them riding hardcore.


----------

